# Single 23y.o relocate my life to Dubai



## young&full.ofenergy (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone with an advice I'm 23y.o been really thinking about moving my life to Dubai start a new one out there open a business an start fresh!! Any advices from anyone?


----------



## Xpert (Jul 18, 2012)

Dubai is the place to be and is full of opportunities.. in the last 5 years I have personally witnessed alot of my friends and colleagues coming over and settling down in this part and are well settled in their own fields.. 

In my opinion, now is the RIGHT time for you to make your move.. 

By the way.. what kind of business will you be looking to do.. 

Good luckk !!


----------



## young&full.ofenergy (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks much appreciated. I am currently in the car stereo industry I was thinking about doing something into that affect but once again I am open if I see something else I like an I could do why not always open to new options


----------



## staceydr12 (Jul 19, 2012)

Come to Dubai! So many opportunities  I have been here almost one year and am loving it.


----------



## honza (Jul 26, 2012)

I am 23 and and after few weeks I must say that I kind of like it here. You must make a lot of effort to meet new friends etc. but you can definitely live very good here.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

young&full.ofenergy said:


> Thanks much appreciated. I am currently in the car stereo industry I was thinking about doing something into that affect but once again I am open if I see something else I like an I could do why not always open to new options


Dubai is a great place to live, but extremely hard to set up and run a successful business. Can't pay your bills, then it's off to jail with you. Don't come without a robust business plan.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Dubai is great but be aware that not all streets are paved with gold and the red-tape will drive you nuts. Make sure you also do TONNES of research about starting a business here. It really isn't as simple as just renting premises and opening up. You will need a stack of cash, loads of patience, a local business partner and don't even think about running a business 'under the radar' as it is illegal. That said, good luck with whatever you chose to do.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Dubai is a great place to live, but extremely hard to set up and run a successful business. Can't pay your bills, then it's off to jail with you. Don't come without a robust business plan.


.... especially the cost of living that increases so swiftly ... the tariff list changes faster than the weather here !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

There will be lots of opportunities for business here in the Car Stereo and tuning market. I am somewhat new myself so I won't pretend to know all of the difficulties that can be faced here but I have helped a friend start a business here and am working towards possibly starting my own (also in the auto industry). 

Keep your enthusiasm and spirit. Nothing will be able to stop you. There is alot of opportunity here and a whole lot of money burning in people's pockets waiting to be spent on their cars


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> .... especially the cost of living that increases so swiftly ... the tariff list changes faster than the weather here !


But the weather never changes... its either hot or REALLLY HOT!


----------



## lyoussif (Jul 27, 2012)

*willing to relocate*

Hi

im a 28 yr old female, egyptian/american and living in los angeles. i want to move as an expat to dubai, i have a ba in business and over 8 years of exp. in finance and management. ive been searching online and have done a lot of research on living in dubai and im ready to go. having said that i have not had any luck with jobs. im registered with some agencies like charterhouse and bayt.

any success stories about any expats? any tips and advice would help thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

young&full.ofenergy said:


> Anyone with an advice


As with many of our American cousins, learn to engage your brain before speaking and remember you're not in the USA.

With your poor advice on another thread, which borders on trolling, I would suggest you stay in the USA a lot monger and travel within it as the attitude diplayed elswewhere is likely to get you thrown out of Arrivals at the airport, let alone out of a job.

BTW, does 'in the car stereo industry' mean you fit them or steal them ?

Eitehr way, you won't make a living here


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> As with many of our American cousins, learn to engage your brain before speaking and remember you're not in the USA.
> 
> With your poor advice on another thread, which borders on trolling, I would suggest you stay in the USA a lot monger and travel within it as the attitude diplayed elswewhere is likely to get you thrown out of Arrivals at the airport, let alone out of a job.
> 
> ...


nice resurrection of a 2 year old thread!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

vantage said:


> nice resurrection of a 2 year old thread!


Oops !

Looks like the poster had dusted off an old login, started spouting rubbish elsewhere and I didn't check the date of this one


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

theecospace said:


> Yeah you will boost by yourself  Come and start


What does this mean?


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*boosting = stealing*

In North America, boosting is slang for stealing or shoplifting.



vantage said:


> What does this mean?


----------

